# What movie does this remind you of???



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hahah! That is hilarious!!! Obviously The Exorcist


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

that is pretty funny!


----------



## Bruzilla (Jun 3, 2011)

Very good!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

hahaha that's clever.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is really clever.....


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL that is just toooo funny !!!!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

awesome, that is just so great!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Verse 13 said:


> Hahah! That is hilarious!!! Obviously The Exorcist


If this is that commercial where Regan jumps out at you after the peaceful, tra-la-la car ride through the mountains or the other ways they show it, I ain't watching it. Already fallen sucker to that thing more times than I'd like to admit.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I have to admit that I watched it with my eyes squished as the Exorcist really freaks me out. I just love when someone really uses their head and creativity in creating these brilliant commercials!!!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is absolutely brilliant


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

The Exorcist: Vacuum Demon


----------



## StonebridgeCemetery (Jun 26, 2011)

Loved it! Great ad!


----------



## Sinister Sid (Oct 6, 2009)

Dyson!!???


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Bahahaha that was great!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Bahahaha, my mother emailed this to me a few months ago! LOVE it!



Laurie S. said:


> If this is that commercial where Regan jumps out at you after the peaceful, tra-la-la car ride through the mountains or the other ways they show it, I ain't watching it. Already fallen sucker to that thing more times than I'd like to admit.


No worries, hon. It's an actual TV commercial. It's very funny, and I promise nothing pops out at you.


----------

